# Post your tattoo's I know you got em!!



## MissMcQueen (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hello, while looking around on the site I noticed there are plenty of ladies and lads with tattoo's so lets see Em <3










<3<3<3<<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3




*


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 2, 2007)

here are 2 of mine... i have 4 but these are the only ones i have pix of...sorry the one on my forearm is blurry

ive posted them in a previous thread so sorry if you've seen them!

im getting an anchor on the top of each foot next week with 'daddy' on one foot and 'girl' on the other... really trashy! the pain!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 4, 2007)

this pic is HORRIBLE.. it was the day after i got it so its swollen and is scabbing over ( gross i know )






andddd.


----------



## Linda Baby (Oct 5, 2007)

My first (and only) tattoo. I got it last summer.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^That is a BEAUTIFUL tattoo.  

I think there is also a post showing off tattoos already.  These should probably be merged.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 5, 2007)

I designed this one and put it on my thigh a number of years ago,its a winged ankh.


----------



## Deena (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_^^^That is a BEAUTIFUL tattoo._

 
Agree!


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Oct 11, 2007)

This is the only tattoo i have right now, says my name in korean..


----------



## Bonbonroz (Oct 11, 2007)

This is mine, I designed it myself... The only one right now but I'm planning another one soon (would like it on the ankle but wouldn't fit the uniform... gotta think about it)
I got it as a gift for my baccalauréat and my 18th birthday (thanks Mom and Annie :loveya


----------



## ratmist (Oct 11, 2007)

Right, so I'm late to this thread party, but I thought I'd add my pic and story anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









It's on my lower back but not as low as the 'tramp stamp' style.  It's been retouched once.  I got it when I was 17, well before the X-Men films came out in the cinema.  It's about eight years old now.  

When I was young, one of only good things about life was watching the X-Men cartoon that used to come on Fox with my brother.  I read the comics and loved anything Marvel related.  My favourite books were the Generation X series, and my favourite character was (and remains) Marrow.






*siiiigh*  Isn't she beautiful?

Anyway, when the films came out, they summarily broke my heart because the comics almost instantly changed to match the films.  I hadn't listened to my comic geek friends over the years very well... because they'd had their hearts broken when the Silver and Golden ages ended.  Everything changes, everything evolves, but in Marvel, everything first has to make money.

I still love comics.  I have an original painting of a group of X-Men on my wall.  But the reason I got the tattoo was because I wanted something that meant something to me, reminded me of the innocence I used to have before cynicism took complete hold, and I wanted something that could have multiple meanings.  X's and O's show up in antiquity all the time, in practically every prehistoric culture on the planet.  And that works well too, because I'm a prehistoric archaeologist.


----------



## dawnmelissa (Oct 11, 2007)

here's mine...it's new...like brand new..only 9 days old today...it's still peeling so it's not beautiful yet and i need to have it touched up.  

so i've been wanting these runes for YEARS...knew i wanted them on my wrist and was finally going to do them in black ink.  then i saw the tattoo my friend in california had done in white ink and thought this would look way better in white.  there started the quest of finding a tattoo shop that would do white ink.  4 places said no, the last, i am friends with someone who works at a shop.  he asked if i could get it done and his friend agreed.  i was his first all white tattoo and he'd been doing it for 15+ years...so that made me feel good knowing i was someone's first 

apparently most shops won't touch all white tattoos because they're hard to get even.  he did a wonderful job of filling it in and making it even there...but he missed 2 tiny spots on the first symbol toward the bottom, you can tell on the larger pics on my flickr page.






so the runes are the font used in a perfect circle's albums, they represent my initials.  there's pics of the healing process here:  http://flickr.com/photos/dawn_/sets/...913557/detail/


----------



## Hilly (Oct 11, 2007)

I have 3...

1. Foot has a star. I hate this tat. I want to get rid of it. I was on Spring Break 05..my senior year of college and thought, hey it's only $30!
It looks like mold lol. 






2. Chinese Symbols: Supposed to mean life today..."live for the day". I'm a carpe diem fan. (tramp stamp #1)






3. Some crappy heart I got in Colorado when I was a camp counselor. It was a fun summer.  (tramp stamp #2)


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dawn* 

 
_here's mine...it's new...like brand new..only 9 days old today...it's still peeling so it's not beautiful yet and i need to have it touched up.  

so i've been wanting these runes for YEARS...knew i wanted them on my wrist and was finally going to do them in black ink.  then i saw the tattoo my friend in california had done in white ink and thought this would look way better in white.  there started the quest of finding a tattoo shop that would do white ink.  4 places said no, the last, i am friends with someone who works at a shop.  he asked if i could get it done and his friend agreed.  i was his first all white tattoo and he'd been doing it for 15+ years...so that made me feel good knowing i was someone's first 

apparently most shops won't touch all white tattoos because they're hard to get even.  he did a wonderful job of filling it in and making it even there...but he missed 2 tiny spots on the first symbol toward the bottom, you can tell on the larger pics on my flickr page.






so the runes are the font used in a perfect circle's albums, they represent my initials.  there's pics of the healing process here:  http://flickr.com/photos/dawn_/sets/...913557/detail/_

 
I adore yours - it looks a bit like etching (where a tattoo gun is used without ink, then the wound is usually treated with peroxide or some kind of treatment to produce a milky white scar). White tattoos are stunning - i want my entire back covered in either white tattooed or etched feather wings.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 11, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!!
THOSE ARE B-E-A-UTIFL!!!


I don't have any yet, but my first one is either going to be a heart with angel wings, a halo, devil horns and tail OR a cross with my grandpa's name somewhere with it--probably on my calf so I can show them off since I wear lots of skirts <3 I can't wait until I get it. I just hope I'm strong enough for the pain. :S


----------



## ratmist (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dawn* 

 
_



_

 

I really want to get a white ink tattoo but it's very hard to find someone in the UK willing to do it.  I'm still thinking about the design, and right now it's a toss-up between the pattern of the lace from my antique bridal veil, or a tree that twists and turns.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_ right now it's a toss-up between the pattern of the lace from my antique bridal veil, or a tree that twists and turns._

 
i was goin to get black lace down the side of my hand but i got told that lace is too intrecat (sp?) and turns into a blob/gets very warped after a few years...


unless you have it very bigthat might be okay!?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 15, 2007)

still need my arm finished. but i got my neck and my elbow (which i don't have a pic of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too








http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...i/DSCF5152.jpg


----------



## ratmist (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_still need my arm finished. but i got my neck and my elbow (which i don't have a pic of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too




_

 
Boticelli Venus?


----------



## tinagrzela (Oct 17, 2007)

I have 2, and here's one...it's about 12 inches high, on my lower back...

I've had it forever, and it needs a bit of retouching...



http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...ela/Tattoo.jpg


----------



## frocher (Oct 20, 2007)

........


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 23, 2007)

All by Adam Fuqua at Tower Tattoo in City Heights CA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Wrist says "Love"
















Jaxsen is my nephew


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry for such a small picture, you really can't see the detail!  I also have 4 others, I just haven't taken pictures of them yet.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh! I want to join!

My foot: (my latest one, needs to be touched-up and added to)






My chestpiece:






I have one more, on the inside of my ankle (two cherries, my 1st tattoo...get it? I popped my tattoo cherry...ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I have no pictures of it.


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 29, 2007)

my name on my ankle.





says blackinese on my right shoulder.





right below my neck.





behind my left ear.





on my right hip





top right wrist.





inside left wrist.





karma on the inside of my right wrist.


----------



## rebekah (Nov 12, 2007)

that is a red diamond (NOT A RUBY! :C ) that i got when i was 18 oh wait maybe i was 17 i dont remember but who cares






i have more but no pix


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2007)

this was my first tattoo, on my eighteenth birthday. it has alot of history behind it, probably more than any other tattoo i'll ever have...so this one is definately my favourite.




when it was freshly done.




today.

i got this one about six months later, the night before a freak car accident i somehow was lucky enough to walk away from.




right after getting it done.

i got this one for my nineteenth birthday, after that accident i realized how lucky i am for everything, so these are my good luck charms. and i'm irish, so i had to do it haha.





pretty much all of them need to be touched up now and i want some stuff added to my horseshoe/clover tattoo...they're so addictive!


----------



## talks (Nov 21, 2007)

I have two white ink tattoos, one I got a little over a year ago and the other I got last week for my birthday. I also have an ohm and ankh combination on my wrist but I don't have a picture so you'll just have to take my word for it.
The healed:




The new:




For whatever reason they look really faded in the pictures but they aren't. You can see the healed one is not white anymore, in person it looks like a branding. They are on the inside/side of my elbows and because they're flesh colored no one notices they're there and I love that!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 14, 2007)

So, I have something like seventeen tattoos now, but saddly I don't have decent pictures of most of them (And, I refuse to post pictures of my Batman and Joker that were shot through my flesh tunnels, they just make me sad). For now, just a few shots.

[image width=487 height=507]http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2002-9/49276/Phoenix.jpg[/image]
So, that's a portion of my back, it's been done in sections. The phoenix is brand new in this shot. The hebrew text is a Chai, which means life, which is actually situated springing out of a rose, wrapped around a day of the dead skull. The other hebrew is actually my hebrew name, which is a derivative from the hebrew word for dove.

But, this one is my absolute favorite. My left thigh:




This is right after she was touched up, and the background was added on to her.

This last one, I'm just gonna link. It isn't exactly what you would call work safe, so I figured maybe I wouldn't directly post here. It's nothing hardcore, blue Iris on my left breast. Everything important is covered, even if it's messily done so.
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2002-...tattoos009.jpg


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

A tattoo on your boobie!!! ouch!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 17, 2007)

Got this done In July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its located on my lower back


----------



## revinn (Mar 11, 2008)

Wish I had a picture of mine..I'm afraid to put it on a camera since I got it without my parent's consent, and have successfully hid it from them since. I got it the day before Remembrance Day, and it's on the side of my left hip, and quite large. It's of a poppy, surrounded on top by the Latin saying, "Dulce et Decorum est," and on the bottom by the dates, "1924-2007." I got it for my grandfather, or, as I called him, my Poppy. He was a war veteran and I miss him dearly every day.


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is my white tattoo...since there seem soo many of them!  This is my one and only tattoo so far...but have many planned.  The first picture is the day it was done and the second one is about 6  months old.  I have had it for almost a year, and it is still really bright...no fading so far.  I also had no problems finding a place to do it for me, but I have heard that that can be an issue.  These are the only two pics I can find...sorry they arent that great.


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn I want to get a tat of my little girls name with some hearts around it or maybe her name written on the inside of a heart... Hmmmm.... Also I want to write her full name but some people have told me not to write her middle name but I call her by her middle name... Hmmm I don't know does anyone have suggestions..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a really bad picture of mine...I don't have a real camera so I have to use my phone. It says my name (Rebecca) and to be honest I think those are something like poinsettias (sp) which makes me mad because I dont like those flowers lol. But I like my tattoo! Its on my left shoulder blade


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 12, 2008)

wow great tattoos!  

wish i had pics, but i dont.. i have a half sleeve on my left arm of a pin-up type mermaid surrounded by japanese flowers in color, a yellow & purple swallow on the right side of my chest & a black outlined star on my back.  i'm saving up to fill my right arm with some traditional american work.  i also want a hula girl pinup REALLY BAD!  so hard finding a good artist, tho..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think the colorful sleeves people get are really interesting.  I don't think a tattoo would look good on me though.


----------



## LAW0MAN (Mar 12, 2008)

Dang Wish I Had Pics!!!! Mine Is Sooooo Stupid I Honestly Dont Know What I Was Thinking.. Well Actually I Was Druged Up Hahah

I Got Mine Sooo Young I Think 14 Now 17 Back Yard Bs And Its A Preciuos Moments (guy) Holding A Heart <--- Empty

But For The Past Year Ive Been Doing Laser Removal Fu*king Sucks!
Hurts More Than Getting It!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Boticelli Venus?_

 
i know. looks like it huh?
it was actually just the type of style done by the artist and i just told him my idea and he did the rest...

atom
@

artcoreseattle.com


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is mine, it is so boring compared to everyone elses. I couldnt quite manage taking a pic of my lower back haha so here is the best I can do.


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_ 





_

 

OMG...i've always wanted to get some wings on my back but i havent had to guts to get them...they look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IM SOOO GETTING MINE SOON...(but bigger)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marreyes38* 

 
_OMG...i've always wanted to get some wings on my back but i havent had to guts to get them...they look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





IM SOOO GETTING MINE SOON...(but bigger)_

 
thanks sweetie!! mine Isn't finished.. i just have it outlined. and I dont know what colors I want to color them with yet.. lol

any ideas


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_thanks sweetie!! mine Isn't finished.. i just have it outlined. and I dont know what colors I want to color them with yet.. lol

any ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I dont want any color on mine i just want some shading on them. but if i did get some color perhaps some red. red looks way dramatic.


----------



## Snieze (Mar 27, 2008)

I got this tattoo when I was 19.
It is my fathers name in his own handwriting , tattood by my brother on fathersday.
(my father passed away 2 years ago)





I will get my second tattoo within now and a couple months..


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 27, 2008)

That's so awesome ^^^  I would love to do something like that for my parents.

All of the tattoos on here are magnificent!

I would love to get more, but my parents would freak even though I'm going to be 22.  My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out about the one I have.  

I have a little bitty heart tattoo on the right side of my pelvis.  It's nothing special, I'll post a pic when I take one.  I love it because at the time I got it, I was in a really bad place in my life...It Meant that I was going to overcome the emptiness in my soul and darkness in my heart.  It's actually quite cute.


----------



## KristineEL (Mar 27, 2008)

I would love to post my inner lip tattoo, but I'm pretty sure it breaks code of conduct rules for the forum!! lol


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_




that is a red diamond (NOT A RUBY! :C ) that i got when i was 18 oh wait maybe i was 17 i dont remember but who cares






i have more but no pix_

 
I know this is about tats but you have really gorgeous legs!!

do i sound extra creepy now??


----------



## ColdNovember (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snieze* 

 
_I got this tattoo when I was 19.
It is my fathers name in his own handwriting , tattood by my brother on fathersday.
(my father passed away 2 years ago)



_

 

           Wow, that is really beautiful and special.


----------



## triccc (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 20 tattoos. I won't post them all, but I'll show you guys a couple.





zombie hands. love you to death. comical, isn't it?





















enjoy!


----------



## tchristi (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh I so love your tatoo, I have never seen one done in white ink. This is just the coolest ever. Yay for u 4 being so unique.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snieze* 

 
_I got this tattoo when I was 19.
It is my fathers name in his own handwriting , tattood by my brother on fathersday.
(my father passed away 2 years ago)_

 
That's a really lovely idea and all the more special for having been done by your brother too. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Snieze (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahh thanks for the sweet comments ladies!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd really like to get one done of my Chinese name right along my collar bone, though I hear that would hurt lol!

And my Chinese name has the character "lotus" in it, so I'd like to get a lotus flower done somewhere on my bod someday.


----------



## Renee (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I know this is about tats but you have really gorgeous legs!!

do i sound extra creepy now??_

 
I was thinking the same thing! That's not creepy just observant!


----------



## Madam E (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's mine!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Mar 29, 2008)

Madam E, yours is beautiful!

Here is my backpiece...it's finally done, after 10+ hours!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok here is my tattoo its about 10 years old and i got it because im a sci fi freak, its a star wars Jedi rebel alliance symbol! (shhhh! lol)
its a wee bit faded in case you can't work out from photo its my lower back(click to enlarge)


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 6, 2008)

heres a photo of my tattoo. i got it done on my 18th birthday and was a complete mistake! i loath the end bits of it that curl in. i want to get it modified so if anyones got any idea of how i could have it changed in any way to make it look less crap id really appreciate it!
oh and it looks wonky in the photo but thats just because of the angle of the camera


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

trollydolly i like your tattoo i don't think ou need to change it x


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 9, 2008)

here are my finished ones.

this one is my own design.  the goddess represents me and the shooting stars represent my children.  








this is my "nothing" tattoo.  represents nothing... it's just a funky design on the inside of my right ankle (and the funky spot in the black dot is my own fault... i picked at it while it was healing):






and my triple moon goddess tattoo.  i really liked the idea of this one.  but i'm not happy with how it turned out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the half moons on the side are attached all wonky, are different sizes... and just look amateurish even though i went to an award winning tattoo artist >:-(


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 17, 2008)

^ AW I love your goddess tattoo and how it includes your kids in it.  All your tattoos are gorgeous! I'm wanting to get some myself but not sure what kind of designs I want.  Right now I have what some of my friends call it a "tramp stamp"! I hate that.  But Its a swirly kind of tribal design on my lower back.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I already posted on the other thread, but anyway...


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Those are awesome tattoos!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 17, 2008)

Monsterbilly, your tats ROCK!!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm dieing to get more, but i'm broke


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool tattoos, I can't wait to get one but I'm not sure what I want yet.


----------



## Repunzel (Sep 1, 2008)

here are my 3
clown




spider web




fairy


----------



## TheDiesel (Jan 6, 2009)

My rose for my Tia Carmen who passed away a few years ago.





And my clover/heart/star which reminds me of lucky charms, haha


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 16, 2009)

Right after they were done.: )

They're not finished yet..I need $165 to get them finished and have the wishbone added.


----------



## fintia (Feb 19, 2009)

I have 3  but I only have pictures of my last one and my favorite. I got it done 3 years ago at Miami Ink with Chris Garver

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 5 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 6 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 7 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 1 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 4 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 1 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 2 of 7


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tomodachi_usagi* 

 
_This is the only tattoo i have right now, says my name in korean.._

 
Ahhh, your name is Danielle! Nice tattoo!


----------



## buffy22281 (Feb 20, 2009)

fintia - I remember that episode, it was one of my favourite tattoos i've seen on the show. Chris Garver does amazing stuff.
Here's a pic of mine, i got it about a year ago and i love it more than anything. Its on my left shoulder.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll get it darkened next month.


----------



## Rennah (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoa... that's cool, Shimmer!

What does it mean?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I have 3 but I only have pictures of my last one and my favorite. I got it done 3 years ago at Miami Ink with Chris Garver_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buffy22281* 

 
_fintia - I remember that episode, it was one of my favourite tattoos i've seen on the show. Chris Garver does amazing stuff._

 
i remember that one too!  didn't he say that he hated doing fairies, but he liked that one cuz each bubble had a special meaning?  i'm right, right, or am i just making shit up?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2009)

"Dwell not on lust, for it is fleeting. Find your strength in love, it is everlasting and infinite."


Most of the time if anyone asks I tell them it's the Pei Wei menu.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_"Dwell not on lust, for it is fleeting. Find your strength in love, it is everlasting and infinite."


Most of the time if anyone asks I tell them it's the Pei Wei menu._

 
I love that saying!  And the Pei Wei menu explanation is hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine when it was fresh right after I got it.  Its not red like this anymore but healed up beautifully.  It's on my lower back:

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/d...erin75/Tat.jpg


----------



## star25 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I have 3  but I only have pictures of my last one and my favorite. I got it done 3 years ago at Miami Ink with Chris Garver

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 5 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 6 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 7 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 1 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 4 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 1 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 2 of 7




_

 

I remember this episode!
Wasn't he bitching about he hates doing fairies? But then he shut up once you came back and explained the meaning? 
I thought he was being such an ass, I was like that poor girl is gonna have to watch you saying all these things.

But his bitching aside, he's a great artist and I'd love to have his work on my body. Or Ami's.. but I'd love the part where he has to touch my body more that the tat itself. lol. I gotta start watching that show again...


----------



## fintia (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i remember that one too!  didn't he say that he hated doing fairies, but he liked that one cuz each bubble had a special meaning?  i'm right, right, or am i just making shit up?_

 

Haha.. yeah.. He told me later that he did not hated it.. He threw that fit  just for the show.. you know.. drama sells on TV..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In order to be on the show the artist needs to like the design


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 20, 2009)

There are so many beautiful tats! You gals wear them well!! 
I thought I would take this opportunity to share mine too. 
I have 3 thus far... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------------------

#1 The first...and the worst. Nah, it could be worse actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was 16 when I opted to get this, and by someone that wasn't so skilled with the art. I'm glad I stopped at the outline though so it is ideal for a cover up. So I have been in search of the right artist to help me with a cover-up design since is it slightly off placement. One day...expensive!$!$ eek...I'm in no rush!





Lower back area
-------------------

#2 This is my sign, Leo. My sister also got her sign, Virgo. 
It was a nice bonding moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Back of neck
-------------------

#3 My Lucky Cat. I love the design, unfortunately not the execution. Poo. It was an interesting experience all together getting this tat, not exactlly in a good way, but I won't get into that much back history. Might bore...lol. One day I will get this a bit revamped too, but I really do love it. It still has a lot of potential with the right touch.






Back of right calf


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## unkn0wn (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snieze* 

 
_I got this tattoo when I was 19.
It is my fathers name in his own handwriting , tattood by my brother on fathersday.
(my father passed away 2 years ago)






I will get my second tattoo within now and a couple months.._

 
aw. that's a lovely & meaningful tattoo.


----------



## zeitghost (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the great serpent, Jormungandr, who will kill Thor at the end of the world:
















And full body, for reference:


----------



## Terry74 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is mine, on my left leg






The sentence is taken from 'Dune' by F. Herbert, one of my favourite novels!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

this is a bad picture, but it's the only one i have of my foot! i got this one last november and I'm never getting the other one tattooed (maybe...) frackin' hurt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but worth it


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 27, 2009)

Same on the other side. 

I also have a barcode that is of a twinkies box on the back of my neck and a little heart tattoo on my right cleavage part.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_



_

 
Who did this? someone in Oregon? I like how the outline is white and there's a lot of tiny detail in that! very soft like there's hardly any outlining w/ black.


----------



## Chikky (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Right, so I'm late to this thread party, but I thought I'd add my pic and story anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Ah, I love it. I was a fan of X-Men, too. Actually, I loved Gen X! But I was a Skin sorta gal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here's mine:






Funny, mine didn't hurt. But I hear others say the foot hurts.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 27, 2009)

Shimmer! Your tat is beautiful! I've never seen Korean & Chinese characters together like that. I'd love to know more about it!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Shimmer! Your tat is beautiful! I've never seen Korean & Chinese characters together like that. I'd love to know more about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My brother wrote it, he's a linguist.  
Essentially, as I understand it, the languages have ties together, and the way it's supposed to look is rather rhythmic.  It says what it's supposed to say, it's just more formal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_ 
And here's mine:






Funny, mine didn't hurt. But I hear others say the foot hurts._

 
mine took a little over 3 hours. and shading and color hurt much more than the outline. :/ the skin was a little overworked and it took a long time for mine to heal. was not fun!


----------



## NeonKitten (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_this is a bad picture, but it's the only one i have of my foot! i got this one last november and I'm never getting the other one tattooed (maybe...) frackin' hurt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but worth it



_

 
who did this? it looks like Tim Kern. am i right? woo i love it


----------



## fintia (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_this is a bad picture, but it's the only one i have of my foot! i got this one last november and I'm never getting the other one tattooed (maybe...) frackin' hurt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but worth it



_

 
i've been wanting one on my foot.. but a bit intimidated of the pain.. hahaha.. that area does not have cushion you know.. like in other parts of the body.. here you can feel that needle right in your bones! but i do love love...


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_Who did this? someone in Oregon? I like how the outline is white and there's a lot of tiny detail in that! very soft like there's hardly any outlining w/ black._

 
Yes!Ryan at Darkstar Tattoo in Salem,Oregon.He's an extremely AMAZINGGGGGGG artist.I'm in love with it.I can link you to there myspace if you want.: )


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitten* 

 
_who did this? it looks like Tim Kern. am i right? woo i love it_

 

YES you are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's so awesome. blows me away. he came to the seattle convetion last november and i had to get something!


----------



## NeonKitten (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_YES you are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's so awesome. blows me away. he came to the seattle convetion last november and i had to get something!_

 
i absolutly love his roses! i totally want him to do a coverup for me of nightmare before christmas on my leg but i want just jack and zero and those heavenly roses!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tomodachi_usagi* 

 
_This is the only tattoo i have right now, says my name in korean.._

 
thats intersting... why korean?


----------



## IcePrincessA87 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








upper back. it means "an unwanted person." brother died and that's his writing and drawing.















that's on my inside forearm, hard to tell since the pic is so close


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ri0tdorque* 

 
_I also have a barcode that is of a twinkies box on the back of my neck....[/I]
  [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [/TABLE]

LOL...may I ask why Twinkies?_


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...may I ask why Twinkies?_

 
why not twinkies is the better question ha ha j/k i always wanted to get a barcode that scaned and just run threw walmart and run up to a person doing a self checkout scan myself and run away and it would come up as like lube or cheese its. lol


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_




















I'll get it darkened next month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, I can still read Korean...unfortunately, I don't understand what I'm reading, lol.

I do like the "love" on your lower back, though.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 5, 2009)

Gah! I love tatoos. I don't have any myself, but I would like to some day. 

I know I'm getting my daughter's name for sure, any maybe my parents.


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 10, 2009)

John Lennon of course





Means "Friend of my Soul" in Gaelic

I don't have any shots of my back, but I'll try to get some


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 10, 2009)

Attachment 8081

Here's my shoulder piece, it's from before I cut my waist-length hair...  I have a couple others, but no good pics of them!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 11, 2009)

I have "curiouser and curiouser" written at the base of my skull.   

Its funny, I have had this since October and have never gotten any pictures taken of it...I will work on that!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 13, 2009)

I hope this isn't considered inappropriate! This is the best photo I have of it.

It says C'est La Vie under my right breast!


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_




John Lennon of course





Means "Friend of my Soul" in Gaelic

I don't have any shots of my back, but I'll try to get some_

 
What body part is John Lennon tatooed on?? Can't figure it out lol


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Terry74* 

 
_Here is mine, on my left leg






The sentence is taken from 'Dune' by F. Herbert, one of my favourite novels!_

 
nice


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_












_

 

Very nice!!!!

Damn...  Look at those abs!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL they were super clenched that day.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 17, 2009)

^Heh. Yeah it's a little hard to relax when your bones are vibrating from the gun. Even the sound of the gun brings it back.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2009)

Fuck yes. But it feels sooooooo gooooodddd.


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 17, 2009)

Here are mine! Finally got around to taking pictures of my last one... 

My first one, a sparrow






My second one, a diamond, it's right under my left breast, pretty much on the side of my torso... 











Hope u like them!


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Fuck yes. But it feels sooooooo gooooodddd._

 
It felt... I don't think good is the right word, but whatever the hell it felt like, it was addictive. Until I'd been there for 3 hours. I think that's when I start to crash from the adrenaline, and I need to be out of that chair.


----------



## star25 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_What body part is John Lennon tatooed on?? Can't figure it out lol_

 
Foot? 
It's really cute


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_




John Lennon of course

_

 
that's cool, my boyfriend has the same design on his right shoulder.  His is the rainbow version tho.  with no outline.


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_Foot? 
It's really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't see a foot...??? LOL I'm really wondering now


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 22, 2009)

It's totally a foot. The toes are at the bottom (see the bump where the knuckle is?), and the ankle/leg is at the top.


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 22, 2009)

^ oooooohhh I see it now!!!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_I hope this isn't considered inappropriate! This is the best photo I have of it.

It says C'est La Vie under my right breast!




_

 
That is gorgeous. I want one in this exact script. Can I ask what the name of it is? x


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 3, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL TATS LADIES =) HERES MINE:

IT BASICALLY MEANS 3 THINGS TO ME...
1. WHEN YOU SING, SING FROM THE HEART.
2. IM GOING TO ROCK THE MIC FOREVER! =) 
3. MUSIC AND ME = LOVE. WERE CONNECTED 

I GOT IT DURING A ROUGH TIME...IT MIGHT SOUND SILLY TO YOU GUYS BUT I GOT IT WHEN MY "SINGING GROUP" SPLIT UP. =/ SO  BASICALLY I JUST WANTED TO MAKE A PROMISE TO MYSELF THAT I WOULD KEEP GOING WITH IT. I LOVE TATS BECAUSE THEY REALLY COME WITH A STORY. 





HERES ON WHEN IT WAS A BABY:


----------



## jennyfee (Apr 3, 2009)

Ur mic tattoo is beautiful!!!
I agree, I love how tattoos tell stories... I have to post mine now!!


----------



## jennyfee (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_Here are mine! Finally got around to taking pictures of my last one... 

My first one, a sparrow






My second one, a diamond, it's right under my left breast, pretty much on the side of my torso... 











Hope u like them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just wanted to share with you guys the meaning behind my tats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sparrow means beauty, liberty, and also freedom... For me that's making my own choices about my life, and staying true to myself and independant, and also flying above worries and whatnot, the insignificance that i put too much importance on sometimes!!

The diamond means purity and also beauty, but to me, it's the strength that I admire... The diamond is the strongest of the rocks, and also can only be broken down by itself (you need a diamond to carve a diamond)... So to me that means that no one is important enough to hurt me, and that only I can hurt myself... So I have to be careful about my choices and their consequencse! And not let others have a say on my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope u like my tattoos! I love them!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I have 3  but I only have pictures of my last one and my favorite. I got it done 3 years ago at Miami Ink with Chris Garver

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 5 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 6 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 7 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 1 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 4 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 1 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 2 of 7




_

 
I watched that episode the other day and while watching it I was like "I've seen that girl somewere before" and tonight I was watching a different episode and it just clicked that I'd seen you on Spectra, your famous, lol.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 4, 2009)

I had to post on here because I JUST got a tattoo done today! 

My boyfriend and I just celebrated our 3 year anniversary and wanted to do something special. We got "Amor Vincit Omnia" which means "Love Conquers All" in latin.

The reddish muddy color around mine will be grayish shadowing once it heals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is a pic of mine and Craig's tat


Attachment 8322

Attachment 8323


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I had to post on here because I JUST got a tattoo done today! 

My boyfriend and I just celebrated our 3 year anniversary and wanted to do something special. We got "Amor Vincit Omnia" which means "Love Conquers All" in latin.

The reddish muddy color around mine will be grayish shadowing once it heals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is a pic of mine and Craig's tat


Attachment 8322

Attachment 8323_

 
Very nice!! I loooove tattoos....can't wait to get more!


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 5, 2009)

I've always had a lot of tattoo plans, but I just never get round to having them done! The only ones I've managed to get so far:






Link as you can see my bum and I don't want to scare you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Me/Image6b.jpg


I've been meaning to have them touched up as I think some of the lines could be improved.

I have another tattoo of an ankh but it's in a most private place so I'll leave that one!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is mine.. it represents my mom and my first pet.. both have passed away... my mom when I was 14, and my bird a couple years ago (he was 21).






Here's me and my bird, then and later .. just for fun..


----------



## jennyfee (Apr 5, 2009)

That's adorable!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The tattoo is realllyy beautiful


----------



## kathweezy (Apr 17, 2009)

heres my first tattoo that  i got it three weeks ago and its still healing yuck!
this was taken about a week after i got it. it took about 2 1/2 hours, tigerlily but with my own twist of color purple and pink =]


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Wow, those colours are so vibrant... Lovely!

I love tattoos for their aesthetic quality but I could never get one myself, I get so tired of how I look all the time I constantly reinvent myself... I know I'd end up loathing something permanent xD


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ Wow, those colours are so vibrant... Lovely!

I love tattoos for their aesthetic quality but I could never get one myself, I get so tired of how I look all the time I constantly reinvent myself... I know I'd end up loathing something permanent xD_

 
I know what you mean!  I love tattoos, but I prefer henna tattoos on me - I can change them with my mood, and I just can't commit to having something so permanent on my body, except... I want a tattooed wedding ring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a host of good reasons for it, but the truth is that I really love it.  I want my wedding ring to be part of my body - something that can't be removed and will always be part of me.  It would be a much truer reflection of my heart than a traditional ring.

I love looking at everyone's tattoos, though!  They're so pretty and they make me want one sooooooo bad!  I especially love the white ink ones - that's something I might be able to do...


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktinagapay* 

 
_BEAUTIFUL TATS LADIES =) HERES MINE:

IT BASICALLY MEANS 3 THINGS TO ME...
1. WHEN YOU SING, SING FROM THE HEART.
2. IM GOING TO ROCK THE MIC FOREVER! =) 
3. MUSIC AND ME = LOVE. WERE CONNECTED 

I GOT IT DURING A ROUGH TIME...IT MIGHT SOUND SILLY TO YOU GUYS BUT I GOT IT WHEN MY "SINGING GROUP" SPLIT UP. =/ SO  BASICALLY I JUST WANTED TO MAKE A PROMISE TO MYSELF THAT I WOULD KEEP GOING WITH IT. I LOVE TATS BECAUSE THEY REALLY COME WITH A STORY. 





HERES ON WHEN IT WAS A BABY:



_

 
I super love this one!


----------



## revinn (Apr 30, 2009)

The quality of these pictures sucks, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






I got this one when I was seventeen for my departed grandfather.






And this one was done right after I moved out of my parents' house. I got it because I love to write, and hope to be an author someday. Chuck Palahniuk is one of my favorite authors, and this is the cover art of my favorite of his books. It`s a dead mockingbird, so I get a lot of questions about it..

Next up is a German phrase from the book "The Gargoyle" across my upper torso. Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 31, 2009)

I got a new tattoo about a month ago, and it took like a week to heal, super fast! It took two hours to do and it's on my lower back. 

I chose it because:

- I was sixteen when I got into Guns N' Roses, and they were the first band that got me into rock/metal music. 

- I've met three members of GNR and saw them live as Velvet Revolver, so this is my way of remembering that night. it was amazing!

- I really like the design, and had thought it over for two years and decided it was perfect. 


Here's the picture, I took the pic myself, hence why it looks wonky, it's hard to photograph my back and get it all in the photo lol. This was when it was freshly done, 4 weeks ago. I've got a recent one but it's on my laptop so will update when i upload it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colours have toned down since and doesnt appear as bright which is ideal


----------



## EnchantedBeauty (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's mine. I have a tattoo of Stevie Nicks...lol I am going to have my tattoo added onto. So next time you see it Stevie will have hair and a cresent moon, a wild heart, and red-er lips...lol





This is the original picture


----------



## EnchantedBeauty (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW everyone has such awesome tattoos!!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jun 1, 2009)

This is a picture of my first and only tat (so far). one pic is right after I got it done, the other is a year or so later. I still need to go back to get it touched up. I plan on getting 3 more, just haven't had the chance to go in and get them done yet.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jun 2, 2009)

That's soooo sick! One of the best tats i've ever seen. awesome detail! all your tattoos like really nice.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_this is a bad picture, but it's the only one i have of my foot! i got this one last november and I'm never getting the other one tattooed (maybe...) frackin' hurt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but worth it



_

 
Thats soooo sick. one of the best tats i've seen. awesome detail. all your tattoos are very nice!


----------



## NANA (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's my largest piece done my the incredible Miss Heidi in Orlando, FL!! 
Note - she did not do the tramp stamp, only the Phoenix


----------



## Briar (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow Nana, that is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## NANA (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Briar! It was a long and painful process but I LOVE it!!  I've had it for about 3 years and I love it more and more as time passes.  The detail in it is so beautiful, kinda sucks that it's on my back and I don't get to see it that often lol


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 22, 2009)

_[[ Edit ]]_


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok...I'm going to attempt to post these...please forgive the quality of the first two, they're pictures I took of a magazine article...
Attachment 9109
Attachment 9110
...and I'm just going to say this is a picture of the tattoo on my right upper arm, and forearm...because I love The Enigma...and he's the sweetest person ever. 
Attachment 9111


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 21, 2009)

My first tattoo when I was 14!!!






My second tattoo at 16






Re-worked






3rd Tattoo at 17






First Tattoo at legal age






My cover up on my neck covered the stars got my daughters name 






My most unprofessional tattoo done in a house on a dinning room table in the middle of a trailer park 

I have a 6th on my ankle a semi band of roses...


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_ 





And this one was done right after I moved out of my parents' house. I got it because I love to write, and hope to be an author someday. Chuck Palahniuk is one of my favorite authors, and this is the cover art of my favorite of his books. It`s a dead mockingbird, so I get a lot of questions about it.._

 

Lullaby is my favorite book by him, too!  Very cool that you got that as a tat!

I don't have a tattoo *yet*, but I do plan on getting a white tattoo of hands that Devendra Banhart drew for one of his albums (Rejoicing in the Hands), though I haven't decided on placement yet.  Right now, i'm leaning toward inner wrist(s) or right inside my hips on both sides (okay, that was probably a pretty bad description), but I'm afraid that if I have kids in the future that it will look pretty f***ed up.


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome tattoos in this thread!!

Here are my tattoos. I have another on my lower back but no pic. Thanks for looking!

Here's one on my arm






And my latest in the making 






Done!


----------



## slams (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_this is a bad picture, but it's the only one i have of my foot! i got this one last november and I'm never getting the other one tattooed (maybe...) frackin' hurt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but worth it



_

 

Omg! That's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Here is mine.. it represents my mom and my first pet.. both have passed away... my mom when I was 14, and my bird a couple years ago (he was 21).






Here's me and my bird, then and later .. just for fun..








_

 
Kathleen you pics made me cry.  Beautiful art.


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry the pic is blurry. my tat is 2 dice on my side wrist in celebration of my trips in las vegas, i love sin city. my next tat is gonna be the batman symbol.


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's my latest one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my third, pictures taken the night of...













Do u like it???


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's my tattoo-age...my first and only (so far!). My tat is about two year's old - I got this w/ my former boss, who let me take off work in the middle of the day to go with her to her favorite tattoo shop to get inked.

Attachment 9612

Attachment 9613

The tattoo wasn't so painful - I was actually more uncomfortable lying down on the table trying to keep still. I am still deciding on my next tattoo(s)...


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_Here's my latest one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my third, pictures taken the night of...













Do u like it??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I LOVE how clean that looks.  Clean as in no ink splays etc.., not clean as in disease free


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 27, 2009)

"courage & strength" they said...who knows? 6 years later i'm not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still love it..but sometimes I wish it wasnt permanent


----------



## Vickalish (Aug 29, 2009)

My first and only still shiney and new looking in this one.


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_aw. that's a lovely & meaningful tattoo._

 
that is one of the most wonderful tatoos ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_




John Lennon of course





Means "Friend of my Soul" in Gaelic

I don't have any shots of my back, but I'll try to get some_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktinagapay* 

 
_BEAUTIFUL TATS LADIES =) HERES MINE:

IT BASICALLY MEANS 3 THINGS TO ME...
1. WHEN YOU SING, SING FROM THE HEART.
2. IM GOING TO ROCK THE MIC FOREVER! =) 
3. MUSIC AND ME = LOVE. WERE CONNECTED 

I GOT IT DURING A ROUGH TIME...IT MIGHT SOUND SILLY TO YOU GUYS BUT I GOT IT WHEN MY "SINGING GROUP" SPLIT UP. =/ SO  BASICALLY I JUST WANTED TO MAKE A PROMISE TO MYSELF THAT I WOULD KEEP GOING WITH IT. I LOVE TATS BECAUSE THEY REALLY COME WITH A STORY. 





HERES ON WHEN IT WAS A BABY:



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EleanorDanger* 

 
_I've always had a lot of tattoo plans, but I just never get round to having them done! The only ones I've managed to get so far:






Link as you can see my bum and I don't want to scare you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Me/Image6b.jpg


I've been meaning to have them touched up as I think some of the lines could be improved.

I have another tattoo of an ankh but it's in a most private place so I'll leave that one!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bcsweetascandy* 

 
_Here's my tattoo-age...my first and only (so far!). My tat is about two year's old - I got this w/ my former boss, who let me take off work in the middle of the day to go with her to her favorite tattoo shop to get inked.

Attachment 9612

Attachment 9613

The tattoo wasn't so painful - I was actually more uncomfortable lying down on the table trying to keep still. I am still deciding on my next tattoo(s)..._

 
all of these are really special. I specially like care bear(I always wanted to tatoo that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), and I like the bows, they are really cute


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 1, 2009)

Got another tattoo a few weeks ago and thought I'd share it with you. Says "Love Knows No Lies". It's down my whole right side. From under arm pit to past my hip.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 15, 2009)

my fave tattoo ever ( i have  5)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got it last year 





it says Disco Inferno


----------



## JillBug (Oct 10, 2009)

This is kind of an old thread but I thought I would share mine anyway.

I got my first one a little over a year ago. Its a daisy and I got it on my wrist. I definitely love it and I'm glad that I got it, but sometimes I wish I had waited and had been able to shop around for an artist and known exactly what I wanted it to look like. 

My other one I got in the middle of August and I absolutely love it! My sister and I wanted to get tattoos together for my graduation/going of to college present and we decided on mermaids. We both wanted them on our feet but after my sister saw how much it hurt she chose her ankle instead. 

This picture was taken with my phone right after I got it done...





I am going to get color put in it eventually. Just the outline and shading took 3 hours and hurt way too much for me to take any more! lol Plus I got it the day I was going on a 9 hour drive to Northern California for college and I wanted to get on the road! 

and this one is from after it had healed...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG I didnt see this thread, me too me too! 
















All of these are super super geeky tattoos, and I'm proud of every last one of them. More will deff be on the way! =D


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I have 3  but I only have pictures of my last one and my favorite. I got it done 3 years ago at Miami Ink with Chris Garver

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 5 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 6 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 7 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 1 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 4 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 1 of 7

MySpace.com - Sue Ellen Getting my tattoo - Photo 2 of 7





_

 
oh my goddd! :O im so jealous right noww, im more or less in love withh all the guys from miami ink!


----------



## jildo (Oct 16, 2009)

Newest tattoo : Retarded flamingo. You can't imagine how excited the artist was at the request. Was clearly a first for him. My best friend and I got it together. We pirated the idea of being flamingos from Boston Legal, except we're both gaudy and a little 'tarded. So there he is. I named him Lemmy.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 28, 2009)

Heya everyone, 
so i got my first tattoo yesterday. I am 17, i decided to go with a lily because thats my favourite flower. I took a picture in and he drew me a design and it was great. My mum and sister were saying it would be really painful, etc. But it really wasnt as bad as i thought!! The tattooist said if you want a tattoo get it, no matter what size it is, it will still hurt. so i thought hmm what the hell lets just go for it and im so pleased with it, please feel free too comment. Thanks everyone x x x


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jildo* 

 
_Newest tattoo : Retarded flamingo. You can't imagine how excited the artist was at the request. Was clearly a first for him. My best friend and I got it together. We pirated the idea of being flamingos from Boston Legal, except we're both gaudy and a little 'tarded. So there he is. I named him Lemmy.









_

 
LMAO!!  That's the best ever!!!


----------



## JillBug (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kazzii-Loves-MA* 

 
_Heya everyone, 
so i got my first tattoo yesterday. I am 17, i decided to go with a lily because thats my favourite flower. I took a picture in and he drew me a design and it was great. My mum and sister were saying it would be really painful, etc. But it really wasnt as bad as i thought!! The tattooist said if you want a tattoo get it, no matter what size it is, it will still hurt. so i thought hmm what the hell lets just go for it and im so pleased with it, please feel free too comment. Thanks everyone x x x 









_

 
wow! that's really pretty!! i have one on my foot and it hurt WAY more then i thought it would, but i am a wimp! lol


----------



## soulkey (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EleanorDanger* 

 
_I've always had a lot of tattoo plans, but I just never get round to having them done! The only ones I've managed to get so far:






Link as you can see my bum and I don't want to scare you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Me/Image6b.jpg


I've been meaning to have them touched up as I think some of the lines could be improved.

I have another tattoo of an ankh but it's in a most private place so I'll leave that one!_

 
I love it, sooo sexy!


----------



## soulkey (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ Wow, those colours are so vibrant... Lovely!

I love tattoos for their aesthetic quality but I could never get one myself, I get so tired of how I look all the time I constantly reinvent myself... I know I'd end up loathing something permanent xD_

 
Totally agree with you.


----------



## jildo (Nov 26, 2009)

First session, newest tattoo. 3 hours, $150 later.....

Pretty personal tattoo....based around something my dad told me before he passed away, and then the loss of a child (hence the poem).


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

^ that's a very powerful tattoo. i love it. Can't wait to see what it looks like when its all finished!


----------



## obscuria (Nov 28, 2009)

Love some of the tattoos in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are some of mine. Most of the pictures were taken within the hour of getting them by my tattoo artist.

Warning, I have quite a bit.










































part of my finished sleeve


----------



## jildo (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Love love love old school tattoos. Astounding - you hold color so beautifully!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's my latest work of art. I got it because I feel like those things were exactly what got me through the past year. I'm already thinking about my next piece. A butterfly because it represents lupus.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 2, 2009)

Jildo, the tattoo down your side actually brought tears to my eyes. It's beautiful and powerful.

I really want a tatoo in the middle of my back (between my shoulder blades), with Yggdrasil in the middle, with the roots encircling it which turns into Ouroborous (or the great wyrm, whatever you want to call it, many names!), y'know, the dragon eating it's tail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love mythology, I love learning (Yggdrasil is the tree of the world, and knowledge). And I love trees! 

Okay, not the most meaningful tattoo, but I think the design is cool :]


----------



## jildo (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a big step....I'd been waiting about 5 years to do it. When I was 10, before my dad died, he told me I was very much like a tree (....weird, I know.) He said I would be beautiful, and strong, but winter would come and batter me, and I'd be cold, feel alone, and feel like everything that made me beautiful had fallen at my feet - but he said I'd come out of it more lovely and strong in the spring, having weathered the winter.

I didn't realize he was dying at the time. My mom had told us the recurrence of cancer wasn't terminal. So when it sank in, it became everything, really.

And YES! btw - I looked up -tons- of pictures of Yggdrasil before deciding - I loved how you could -see- the strength, it's very knotted....still beautiful. Inspirational - I say go for it


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 7, 2009)

I got this one about a month ago. It's a poppy! 

Unfortunately, my skin did not like the white ink much and most of it fell out, so it looks really badly blended. I'll go get it touched up after Christmas when I get some money. 





My grandfather was in WWII with the Canadian Air force (until he was promoted to a desk job in Calgary, which he quit immediately), and then as an infantry solider. I am also a history major, soon-to-be teacher so the poppy is an important symbol for me. And the purple...I just like purple.






As for the placement, I know it's a bit weird/unflowy, but I like it! It's nicer when I'm standing straight/my back and arms aren't contorted trying to get a picture. It is really hard to try to take a picture of your midback


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 7, 2009)

^I like the placement!! I have one just a little bit higher right under my bra strap, and it hurt like a bitch 
But anyway... I love unusual tattoo placements!!
Very beautiful tattoo and the meaning is nice also


----------



## Junkie (Dec 17, 2009)

- Daughter's name & the flower she was named after with a butterfly on top.







 - Her footprints



And I have two more....but deleted a lot of old photos, so I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## Snieze (Jan 7, 2010)

My other tattoos:





This one is a tribute to all the people i've lost.





I am not really happy with the way this one turned out , it could have been tattooed better. But i do love it. I got this one with my boyfriend (he has got a key hole), we have been together since i was 14 (i am 22 now). We have gone trough pretty tough times (and we still are). No matter what , he is very special to me and i am glad we got this tattoo together.

Next step are probably sleeves , but first i need to save a loooot of money before i can realise that


----------



## jennyfee (Jan 14, 2010)

^^ I looove your tattoos!!!


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got my first tattoo last year. It means a lot to me.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 15, 2010)

My first tattoo(s?) It's a bad tattoo that's also a tribute to my struggles with depression. The lyrics say "If they knew how misery loved me"

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~






2nd tattoo. Another band tattoo. It's the fan club for the band, and I've made a lot of friends through there, so it's important to me


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~






Third tattoo transformed from this ^ into this V






The quote "True Love Never Dies" is from the movie The Crow, and the celtic knot heart is a necklace given to me by my boy on our first Christmas together. The chain broke and I almost lost it, and I vowed never to lose it again.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~






My 4th tattoo is a total joke tattoo. It's making fun of a certain type of girl who get the tramp stamp and nothing else. I thought it was funny. lol

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~






My 5th, and late4st tattoo is an engagement ring of sorts. My boy has the same tattoo on his finger. It's an internet heart and kinda symbolizes our relationship, because we met on the internet (Myspace actually. lmao)



And that's it for now. I have plans for lots more. I want to start my sleeves next but I'm trying to lose weight first.


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 12, 2010)

On the back of my neck I have........


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

<a href="Shrink_b.jpg picture by greengoesmoo - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/a...o/Shrink_b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

My foot is less fat now.


----------



## RedRibbon (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_Love some of the tattoos in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are some of mine. Most of the pictures were taken within the hour of getting them by my tattoo artist.

Warning, I have quite a bit.



























part of my 
finished sleeve_

 
OH MY GOD. I LOVE THESE! I especially like the first one above, it looks so "sketchy" if you get what I mean? Like it's been done in pen? Your tattoo artist must be so skilled to be able to draw a controlled line and yet make it look like it's been doodled.  I really can't articulate what I mean, I suppose what I'm trying to say is..you'd never use a tattoo needle to do sketchy doodles like that because it wouldn't work but yours really looks like that has happened.

The peacock one is teh sex.


----------



## obscuria (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_OH MY GOD. I LOVE THESE! I especially like the first one above, it looks so "sketchy" if you get what I mean? Like it's been done in pen? Your tattoo artist must be so skilled to be able to draw a controlled line and yet make it look like it's been doodled. I really can't articulate what I mean, I suppose what I'm trying to say is..you'd never use a tattoo needle to do sketchy doodles like that because it wouldn't work but yours really looks like that has happened.

The peacock one is teh sex._

 
Haha. the artist was really amazing but it was really hard even for his amazing skills, so he named my tattoo "brain fuckery". I've been told that parts of it look like its watercolored on.

A lot of people actually ask me if it's real. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tell them "no, I just paint it on every day"


----------



## my_adored (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_





 - Daughter's name & the flower she was named after with a butterfly on top.







 - Her footprints



And I have two more....but deleted a lot of old photos, so I don't have any at the moment._

 
Those are two of the most powerful and moving tattoos I have ever seen. Love the foot prints. And what a beautiful name to give your daughter! I absolutely adore it. In fact, I might steal it! ;D
Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## LC (Apr 24, 2010)

obscuria, the first tattoo you posted is amaaazzing!! i have two tattoos that I got when I was 17 that now i TOTALLY regret and cant WAIT to get them removed, i personally hate tattoos but yours is so sick!

posting mine even tho i'm totally embarrassed...lol!

in between my shoulder blades (makes it IMPOSSIBLE to wear a nice fancy dress somewhere expensive only to look way un-classy)





lower right side of back


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 4, 2010)

I just got these over the past week. I need to go back next week to add more leopard spots...
The eye, is a Alex Grey piece. Tool uses his work a lot & I am a huge Tool Fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This was what I had before I had the rose cover-up.


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_





The quote "True Love Never Dies" is from the movie The Crow, and the celtic knot heart is a necklace given to me by my boy on our first Christmas together. The chain broke and I almost lost it, and I vowed never to lose it again.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~






My 4th tattoo is a total joke tattoo. It's making fun of a certain type of girl who get the tramp stamp and nothing else. I thought it was funny. lol

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~_

 
The celtic knot thing is SO SWEET. and hahahaahha i just loooooove the tramp stamp


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

http://i393.photobucket.com/albums/p...t/PIC-0005.jpg
when it was fresh.





i've had one other session since this, and recently had to cancel my third because of lack of funds :C


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

@GLAMORandGORE your arm piece is amazing! fantastic work


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_@GLAMORandGORE your arm piece is amazing! fantastic work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you! it's by george campise, he's AMAAAAAAAZING. the outline isn't done and there's now brown in the clock. hopefully i'll get a picture of it currently and i'll repost it up here


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was my first one got it on my 18th birthday, so it will be 10 years old come November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's faded and gotten a bit blured (it is tiny).

http://bjarka.deviantart.com/art/tat...32081#/d2ron6h

This was my second one. Had it done 2 years later.

http://bjarka.deviantart.com/art/tat...32081#/d2ronf5

I really want some more, but just can't afford it, and also need to find an artist that's good with color


----------



## Firebabe (Jun 13, 2010)

My Backpiece 






Neckpiece


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 14, 2010)

@ _Firebabe: The colors are really lovely and clear_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1961436", true);


----------



## Firebabe (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bjarka* 

 
_@ Firebabe: The colors are really lovely and clear vbmenu_register("postmenu_1961436", true);_

 
Thank u! I think my backpiece pic is a bit blurry though


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 15, 2010)

Can still tell the colors are good


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_




My first tattoo(s?) It's a bad tattoo that's also a tribute to my struggles with depression. The lyrics say "If they knew how misery loved me"_

 
I remember you form OCK (and maybe LJ?)! I was a member there for the first year, but never renewed. Hi!

It's not the world's best picture, just a quick one I took on my Macbook, but here's my favourite one of mine:






It's artwork from a tour poster from my favourite band, and some lyrics that say "things are far too good to go ahead and let go"...although I need to get the sides touched up.

Everyone's tattoos are lovely! Every time I look through a thread like this anywhere it makes me want another one!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 9, 2010)

My tattoo is "XXVI.II" which is 26.2, the number of miles in a marathon. I got it after I did my first marathon.


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 18, 2010)

Newest tattoo. It's the start to my gaming sleeve.





  	This is when it was freshly done last Monday, so it's a little red in areas


----------



## tangledupinpink (Oct 20, 2010)

*Nothing really special, just a paw print. I would like to get another one some day.*

*Excuse my stretch marks.*


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 1, 2010)

My newest on my right forearm. Its a line from a beatles song

  	"And when the night is cloudy there is still a light that shines one me. Shine until tomorrow."


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 25, 2011)

Newest tattoo. This is my Owl Thigh Piece in phase one. 4 and a half hours, I couldn't do the full 5 I scheduled. It was just SO sore at the end. haha

  	I'm really excited about this because I used to hate my fat thighs and be really self conscious about them. But having them so big really worked with this tattoo and helps showcase the art. I'm actually loving this part of my body now. It's making me so happy. I'm usually so down on myself, but it's actually making me feel beautiful.


----------



## commandolando (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in love with your neck piece! where did you get it done?


iiifugaziii said:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...i/DSCF5152.jpg


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 22, 2011)

My neck was done by atom from artcore studios in Seattle.  www.artcoreseattle.com to see more of his work


----------



## commandolando (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2011)

commandolando said:


>


 
	Who ever did the portrait work of Frankenstien's monster and his Bride... I have no words. Very Very good art.


----------



## commandolando (Mar 25, 2011)

Monster feet! Jory Helmes @ Bully Boy Tattoos on Vancouver Island! He took the photos as soon as he finished, they were swollen and irritated, they look a million times better now 

  	He is, in my opinion, the BEST artist http://www.bullyboytattoos.com/


----------



## JacquiiieM (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, there are some absolutely gorgeous tattoos here! I have lots but I'll post photos of the rest later.. Here's my first one, definitely the best decision I made getting my ribs done first 'cause everything I've had since has been a breeze  Though I recently got white detailing done on the ribs & it was even worse than the first time...
	Next tatt I'm planning for is an owl, just need a location.. & also Japanese cherry blossoms spiralling down from my shoulder blade tatt (French script) diagonal over my hips which will then join to my Koi Fish & Lotus flower sketch that I'm currently working on.. Probably in b&w with pops of colour! Any Canadians out there who love their tatt artists?  I'm going home (Toronto) for a holiday in the Summer & my tatt artist moved across the country unfortunately! xxx


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

wow! i am loving seeing all of your tattoos! it's making me want another!


----------



## christinakate (Apr 7, 2011)

My tattoo when it was still fresh ! It's a George Bernard Shaw quote.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's a better pic of my Owl.





  	I think I'm going to ask for money for my second session for my birthday next month


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

Heres mine well atleast one of them


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

i love all your tattoos!!! so awesome! and dxgirly your owl has been healing nicely!


----------



## Amber714 (Apr 28, 2011)

I myself don't have any tattoos *YET* but I must say all of you ladies have gorgeous artwork!!


----------



## Aneed (May 27, 2011)

I don't have any tattoos but now I want about forty! I LOVE the idea of white ink angel wings. LOVE IT!


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 21, 2011)

I have two tattoos atm.

  	This was the first tattoo I ever got made (immediately when I turned 18 and it's a symbol of goddess).





  	And this I got some years back and it has my daughter's name under the fairy in witches' alphabets (just so that not everyone in the streets can read her name)


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 25, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> Here's a better pic of my Owl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Wow! This is going to look absolutely amazing when finished! Mine is placed in the same area heh..

  	Mine, outline of Japanese Koi piece:





  	It has been partly shaded in now but have no picture.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 3, 2012)

k.a.t said:


> Wow! This is going to look absolutely amazing when finished! Mine is placed in the same area heh..
> 
> Mine, outline of Japanese Koi piece:
> 
> ...



 	That's going to look AWESOME when it's finished!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

Linda Baby said:


>


 
	Beautiful tattoo! I love dragons.
  	I´m born in the year of the dragon,
  	so if I´m getting a tattoo, it will be a dragon.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Heres mine well atleast one of them


 
	This is beautiful, I love trees!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

dxgirly said:


> Here's a better pic of my Owl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So beautiful!!
  	And it will look even better when it´s finished.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow!! There are some absolutely beautiful tattoos here! I'm having ink envy!!


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm going to be getting one of my favorite artists to write out lyrics from one of their songs for me at the end of the month so i can turn it into a tattoo- i just don't know where to put it! i was thinking the tops of my feet but now i'm thinking my ribs :\ anyone have suggestions?


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 7, 2012)

I got my first one with both my daughters names earlier this year, I absolutely love how it came out.  It didn't hurt half as much as I thought ( but my pain tolerance is decent and it was my upper back). I heard the rib area is a tough place for one, but if that's where you want it, I'd say it's only temporary pain and worth it


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 8, 2012)

I have three.

  	My back.





  	I got this one because (obviously) I'm Canadian but I live in the UK.  I've always been extremely proud of where I come from, and I wanted something to show that.  The leaf, I had it done in a gradient because like in the Autumn, leaves change colour - just like people do. But we always remember where we came from.

  	My foot.





  	This is a quote from my favourite childhood book that my Mom used to read to me every night.  It was for her.  She loves snowflakes.  The reason it's on my foot is because as children, and even adults.. your parents are the ones who help you on your feet. They help you take your first steps (literally and figuratively) in life and they always pick you up when you fall.  I thought it would be a good place for it.

  	My neck:





  	This is a cover up of a very crappy tattoo I had done when I was 18.  My Grandpa passed, Hibiscus was his favourite flower.  I wanted something to remember him by.  I'd have put it elsewhere, but I needed the other one covered up.


----------



## frocher (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful tattoos ladies


----------



## SkrinkLaDoo (Jul 30, 2012)

My newest addition.  It's got a long backstory, but to sum it up, it's my celestial being/ode to my love for the red hot chili peppers.


----------



## cbrwstr (Aug 8, 2012)

New to this forum  Here are my tattoos. The text is from Pablo Neruda's Love Sonnet XVII, its an amazing poem.


----------



## urshz (Aug 16, 2012)

aww really nice tattoos, I always wanted to get one across my back, angelwins, but don't have guts to do it


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 25, 2012)

i got mine done last night, so nice and fresh :] my first one, i love it. it's from the song 'where we belong' by lostprophets- their keyboardist wrote it out for me, so that's his handwriting.





  	edit- the original writing vs. tattoo :] i love looking at it.


----------



## AngieM (Sep 12, 2012)

This is our wedding date along with the Latin Phrase "Amor Est Vitae Essentia" which means "Love is the Essence of Life"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My other tattoo is on the right side of my torso (down my rib cage to my pelvic bone). My hubby has a matching tat down his right side as well (with a more masculine Koi). It's a Koi swimming upstream representing us and our journey through life and all it's obstacles


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 18, 2012)

Momma & Baby phoenix which represents me & my daughter


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a major case of ink envy right now! I've found few designs that I really love, but I'm still not sure if tats are for me


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm getting this done 1 week from today on 4/19. It will be in memory of my best friend who died of lung cancer on 4/19/12. I might get Peace signs on either side of the imagine


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 25, 2014)

here are a few i have pics of 



  on my leg- a combo of a few different fumi mini nakamura paintings. the one next to the tattoo is the main image, and i modified aspects of it (the skull became an animal skull, i did away with the owl, i took deer from one of her other paintings, etc.) it isn't done at all, but once i start coloring it and have to wait in between, then it won't all look the same. does that make sense? 




  moon cycle










  inner upper arm- audrey kawasaki painting 'i'll stay here'


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 25, 2014)

I got it done last week. Damn husband is in a tizzy because I got it. Eff him  I got it done on the second anniversary of my best friend's passing.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 25, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I got it done last week. Damn husband is in a tizzy because I got it. Eff him  I got it done on the second anniversary of my best friend's passing.


'its perfect and it means a lot, so.....  it looks great


----------



## emberdarling (May 8, 2014)

I wish this thread would make a comeback! (I can see it kind of is) I want to see more tattoos


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 9, 2014)

Me tooo- I'm trying!! 





emberdarling said:


> I wish this thread would make a comeback! (I can see it kind of is) I want to see more tattoos


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 4, 2014)

i got four more about two months ago :]








  infinity meow - i got with my best friend
  the cat is jiji from kiki's delivery service


----------



## DavidJones (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of having a dragon on my shoulder. No colors though, just black. Always been a fan of the mystical creature


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 7, 2014)

color is beautiful, but i'm a big fan of grey and black tattoos! i only have one color tattoo planned, everything else i want is going to be grey tone. so i'm sure your dragon will look great!


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

These are my leg tattoos! Love this thread.


----------



## emberdarling (Aug 11, 2014)

lilybettie said:


> These are my leg tattoos! Love this thread.


  aww I loove your dog tattoos!


----------

